# ¿Cómo guardar audio en una memoria EEPROM?



## cota178 (Nov 18, 2006)

Saludos
Necesito guardar en una memoria CAT28C64B dos palabras, "arriba" y "abajo", y tener acceso a la localidad de memoria en la que esten guardadas.
Mi problema esta en que no se como grabar el audio, ya lo converti a MP3 y me queda un archivo de 500Kb por palabra, eso es muy grande paara la memoría. Como comprimo el audio mejor y se lo introduzco a la memoría.
Muchas fracias por su ayuda
Atentamente
Miguel Cota


----------



## capitanp (Nov 18, 2006)

bajale la velocidad de muestreo


----------



## cota178 (Nov 19, 2006)

Saludos
Gracias por atender a mi pregunta, pero ¿comó bajo la velocidad de muestreo?
y una vez que baje la velocidad de muestreo, ¿solo lo cargo en la memoria con el programa para guardar memorias y ya?


----------



## capitanp (Nov 19, 2006)

No. la velocidad de muesttreo del archivo mp3 o wav asi se hace mas chico


----------



## gogo3491sala (May 27, 2008)

una pregunta. lo terminaste de hacer es que tengo que hacer algo parecido pero ocupo ayuda porque no se como voy a guardar la palabra y reproducirla


----------



## elosciloscopio (Ago 13, 2009)

No estoy muy puesto en el tema, pero alguien me podría decir cómo puedo almacenar memoria en una eeprom, y reproducirla cuando yo quiera?


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Ago 13, 2009)

Almacenar memoria? Que se supone que estás preguntando?


----------



## elosciloscopio (Ago 14, 2009)

Me refiero al prtocolo I2C en general.


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Ago 14, 2009)

elosciloscopio dijo:
			
		

> Me refiero al prtocolo I2C en general.



   
Que cosa del protocolo I2C? Sigo sin entender la pregunta...

http://www.google.com.ar/search?q=i2c+protocol

EL primer hit lo explica...


----------



## Tacatomon (Ago 14, 2009)

elosciloscopio dijo:
			
		

> No estoy muy puesto en el tema, pero alguien me podría decir cómo puedo almacenar memoria en una eeprom, y reproducirla cuando yo quiera?



¿Quisistes decir datos?


----------



## elosciloscopio (Ago 15, 2009)

Si, evidentemente
Pero ya lo tango bastante claro. gracias.


----------



## jorgelanus8jl8 (Jun 12, 2011)

hola como estan todos

queria hacer una pregunta:
cual es la linea de codigo en ansi c para grabar un numero en una eeprom (ejemplo 93c46)
tengo un mc68hc908jl8 y no se como se grava la eeprom


----------

